# What walmart guns will kill squrells



## hunterX

I think I need a new pellet gun, any idea what walmart guns will kill squrells.


----------



## marcus_rubbo

shadow 1000 will get it done...i used to have a sweet ruger 17 hmr and it realy gets the job done!


----------



## the_rookie

I would use a pumpmaster 760. Ive got one and its killer accurate... I just got one today you should check out the competition... it ends in february so you all still got time


----------



## hunterX

Thanks ,I ll buy the pump master . :sniper:


----------



## ohio

i have a powerline 880 that shootsup to 800 fps and i have never had a squirrel ran awa ythat i shot atwith it


----------



## hunterX

how much does the powerline 880 caust :snow:


----------



## Bore.224

:rollin: 760 pumpmaster, powerline 880. These pellet guns are only good for small birds and tin cans. Please Hunterx if you must invest in a pellet gun buy one of those 1000 fps guns and keep your shots inside 50 feet.


----------



## Remington 7400

I agree with Bore .224, it you want a real hunting pellet rifle, think RWS, Beeman, and Benjamin-Sheridan. Keep your shots under 20 yards.

If you want to get serious look into the .22 cal pellet guns, they kill better than the .177 cal.


----------



## the_rookie

> If you want to get serious look into the .22 cal pellet guns, they kill better than the .177 cal.


I'm going to have to disagree with you on that. A match air rifle can take squirrels out to 30 yards becasue its so accurate head shots are childs play...and it doesnt matter my pumpmaster 760 i can take shots out to 45 yards if i wanted to... 60 if i used my ballistics tables...


----------



## Remington 7400

I'll agree on the match rifle. But for most people, bigger bullet equals more killing power, equals better rifle.

If you have a match grade rifle and can take headshots by all means do it. I wouldn't want to shoot 60 yards, but if you feel comfortable go for it.

My benjamin-sheridan 392 will shoot 1/2 inch groups at 20 yards with iron sights and crossman super dome pellets. I could probably hit farther than that, but I prefer to keep my shots 20 yards and less. I also try for headshots, but if presented with a behind the shoulder shot, I trust the .22 cal to do its job.

I also bought an chinese tech force model 22 in .177 cal at a cummins tool show. It was junk, you couldn't consistantly hit a coffee can at 20 feet. I gave it to my uncle to shoot rats with in his barn. Last I checked he had yet to kill one.

Stay away from chinese inport junk!


----------



## the_rookie

I totally understand your methods and im not disagreeing you know its w/e you feel comfortable with which works and ive got a 397pa and its great to 30 and 40 yard head shots... and that crossman 760 its slower but accurate and i wouldnt even hesitate to take a shot out to 60 yards because ive got a 3-7X BSA scope on it


----------



## Bore.224

Rookie if you hit a squirrel at 60 yards with the 760 it would just run up a tree or scamper into a hole and start squking at you. the 8 grn pellet is not accurate at that range "do you know what 60 yards is"? I will bet from offhand "thats standing up" you can not hit a tin pie plate at 50 yards more than 4 times out of ten. I once "using a 760 crossman" had a squirrel peek around a corner of a tree around 20 yards, and I got him in the head and it was not pretty had to finish it off with my dads shovel from the tool shed. DONT LET THIS HAPPEN TO YOU OR THE SQUIRREL. Learn from my mistake and not your own on this one. Rookie you must remember their may be some kid reading this forum that will try what you say.


----------



## FoxSquirrel

You should probably get a powerline 1000fps.I'ts worked really good for me so far.


----------



## Brower

Bore.224 said:


> :rollin: 760 pumpmaster, powerline 880. These pellet guns are only good for small birds and tin cans. Please Hunterx if you must invest in a pellet gun buy one of those 1000 fps guns and keep your shots inside 50 feet.


actually bore.224 to tell you the truth ive taking some nice grey squirrels with the powerline and the pumpmaster but the only thing is...they dont hold they power very long ....you have to get within 20-25 yards at the most to take one down

actually some kids says with the right pellet and a sharpshooter on the gun you can take down rabbits at about 15 yards


----------



## aylor70

i believe you can buy a Ruger 10/22 at most wal-marts? tahts a good one.


----------



## RM422

Bore.224 you must not have pumped your 760 hard enough because 20 yards is nothing for a 760. You can cleanly take squirrels out to 30 yards with a 760 at 10 pumps. I have 2 old self cocking 760's that will get half way through a 2x4 at 10 pumps so I wouldn't hestitate to take a 60 yard shot either.


----------



## Militant_Tiger

You do mean the cheapo fake wood 760, right? 60 yards? Jeeze


----------



## RM422

The first 760's were made in 1965 and were self cocking from then till 1977. In that time period they were self cocking which means the first pump cocks the trigger so you don't have to pull the bolt back. Pulling the bolt does nothing but load the pellet. These self cocking 760's were a lot more powerful than the new ones. The new ones do a maximum of 640fps usually only an average of 620-630fps. These old self cocking 760's take 24 pumps to max power unlike the new ones that only take 10. And the old 760's with a good air valve and seals will easily do 700fps+ at max pumps. So getting halfway through a 2x4 is nothing. I didn't mean halfway through a 2x4 from 60 yards because then they would have to be doing 1000fps+. I meant that it wields enough power to take squirrels out to 60 yards. But my old 760's get halfway through the 2x4 from 40 feet at 10 pumps they might even make it through at 2x4 at 24 pumps but i have never pumpmed them that high because I never really need to.


----------



## Bore.224

RM422 do you play ice hockey and have you taken any pucks to the head?? :withstupid:


----------



## RM422

:lol:


----------



## Remington 7400

I looked out the window the other day and saw one of my neighbors goats in my orchard chewing the bark off my apple trees. I ran upstaris and grabbed my old Crossman 760. I pumped it 10 times and loaded her with a pointed pellet. I then opened the door and took aim at a goat standing less than 30 yards away. I shot him in the a$$ and all he did was turn around and look at me, then start eating on another of my winesaps. Well this really ****** me off so I went back inside and returned with an old Marlin tube fed bolt loaded with .22 CBs, long story short I burnt him up good.

I don't know exactly what this has to do with the origional post, but it is about a 760! Don't know about squirrel hunting, but they don't do much to goats.


----------



## RM422

Those old 760's need a hell of a lot of oil to perform well. they are oil guzzlers. With good parts and lots of oil my old 60's and 70's 760's get to 700fps+.


----------



## Bore.224

Rem 7400 That CB could hurt the goat , get a whip next time one of those 12 foot ones and crack em in the A$$.


----------



## Remington 7400

Yeah but I'll have to get within 12 feet of him. maybe I'll get some of that tactical buckshot loaded with the little rubber balls! :strapped:


----------



## huntbeaverbay

i just bought a daisy 802 or something like that and it works wonders. up to 710 fps for pellets, 750 for bbs i shoot at up to 20 yards


----------



## roscohunter

a $30 crossman bb repeater will kill them just fine and i got it from walmart


----------



## VivaLaMike47

What about a red ryder daisy from walmart? That's $30 dollars also.


----------



## Cleankill47

*Don't buy a Red Ryder for the purpose of hunting. Period.* My first pest gun was a Powerline 856, and it did fine on rats and squirrels for about four years.

In your situation, HunterX, I believe the Remington Airmaster 77 will do perfect. I got one for my little brother for him to hunt with, and now he's not out as much, so I get to use it on rats, squirrels, and rabbits when I don't feel like a bunch of noise or kick from my spring-piston Gamo, and it gets the job done. I only use Beeman Gold-Coated Hollowpoint pellets for hunting, though. They can be a bit pricey (Actually only about $3 for 200-250 the last I checked) as far as pellets go, but you owe it to the animal to use the best you can. Just make sure with the Airmaster that you get a very good idea of where the sights adjust to, I had to get used to that, but after I got used to it, the green glo-sight made it a lot easier to focus on the shot. Oh, and always pump it the maximum number of times for hunting, so you get the highest velocity and power in the shot.


----------



## chevy_stud

just spend a hundred dollars on a bolt action .22 and you cant go wrong. buy a 30 dollar scope while your there. and go have fun.


----------



## HERSHEY_VOLS_22

All wal-mart guns kill squirrels... if they are deaf and blind. I would get a 1000 fps because of the power. If u dont have 100$ to spend i would get a grizzlie (camo). If u can get could shots at 20yds most pellet guns will kill squirrels. I have killed a rabbit with a lever-pump pellet gun from there with 2 bbs. Its ur pick, but i would go with the powerline 1000


----------



## MattEstes

I just took out a monster squirrel today with my Daisy 880 with 9 pumps from just over 20yds. today. 
The headshot made it drop like a rock and it wasn't going anywhere after that. I used beeman hollowpoints for it because they have been so accurate and I feel they make the gun much more dangerous with a good hit. At 750fps I agree that longer shots are risking it and I would probably switch to a sharper point to make sure I get good penetration at least if I were to try.

A few years ago at my uncles place I witnessed my brother take out a squirrel at right around 40yds (from the cabin to the storage shed) with some sort of domed pellets and it dropped on the roof of the shed and rolled down and never moved again. When I checked the squirrel it had an entry and exit wound right through the middle of his torso. 
Later, he also took a shot of opportunity while we were target shooting with bb's and got a bird about 20yds. away with just a bb. This bird had the hole all the way through him in his chest, but it was so tiny I was suprised that it did the bird in so quickly. Although I've only gotten one squirrel myself, I feel safer knowing that if I can't get a headshot that I will have enough expansion to cause fatal damage quickly should I hit an animal in it's vital area.

But when he got a hold of some wadcutters and tried to get a bird and a squirrel the bird just lost a few feathers and the squirrel may have jumped a few feet up into the air but they ran off in a hurry and left no traces of blood or anything.

All of this with a DY880 is not bad though I think, it's definitely capable of safe hunting with it's accuracy. After a certain distance though, when I feel like I would have to get sharper pellets in order to get good penetration I would rather risk letting the squirrel get away so that I could get closer and make sure I get the kill.


----------



## little hunter

i use my powerline 880 daisy for squirrels and it works great.And there not to expensive either


----------



## MattEstes

I'll post a few thumbnails of kills with my Daisy 880 pumper.




If you'll notice, all headshots 
This gun is precise enough to get those headshots at the >30yd. ranges. Don't push it though, your nerves _will_ affect your shot accuracy.

Those squirrel kills were done with Beeman Hollowpoints at under 35yds. with the Daisy 880. Crow magnums don't do well against squirrels with this thing except for at pretty close range. 
Speaking of the Cmagnums, here's what it did to a sparrow around 10ft above me. 

What, no head?? 
The power of those things at close range are rediculous.

So in case anyone else is wondering about the Daisy 880, I would prefer this over the crossman, I think it is just a little more expensive. It's very reliable and accurate enough that I put a scope on it and have had some satisfactory results. For an extremely cheap gun, it is excellent.2
BUT, I have a new Benjamin Sheridan 397 which is much, much better than those cheapo pumpers. It packs much more punch and is many times more consistent than those crossman pumpmasters and the Daisy 880. It was about $130, but the neat thing was that the 392, which is the .22 cal. version of the 397, is the same exact price at Sportsman's Warehouse. Sadly they don't carry these at the Wal-Mart's around here.
If you saw my hunting picture album, you could see how this gun speaks for itself though. I've had the Daisy for over a year and the Benjamin for just a few weeks and already have racked up as many kills.

Just don't go for a cheap gun that gets 1000+ fps. You know you won't get that much power with anything but the lightest pellets and you are sacrificing just about everything else for the power. I briefly owned a Beeman 1000ss and it was ok, it was one of those >$100 spring rifles and I would recomment it over the GAMO Shadow but I would still prefer one of the middle end Beeman's which I haven't seen for sale at Wal-Mart.

So, after all that rambling, my point is that the Daisy 880 will get you the kills if you have the skills for shooting a 1/2 in. killzone on a squirrels head. Make sure to use lighter ammo, don't go packing in those crow magnums because they don't get the penetration you want with the 700fps guns. My recommendation is to use Beeman Hollowpoints or Crossman Premier Hollow-points. I know for sure that my Wal-Mart right here carries lots of the Crossman Premier Hollow-Points.


----------



## not2muchxperience

Really if you have the room to safely shoot it, go all the way and just get a .22. A few people have said 10/22 and I would have to agree because they are good, and cheap as well. I say this because you get it for a lot cheaper than comparable pellet guns. I have a few, and pellet guns are fine, but eventually you will miss and just wound a squirrel. For it's sake, get something with enough shocking power that even a gut-shot will take it down.


----------



## Da killing machine

If you just want something to shoot squirrells with a crossman is nice, I belive they still come with a scope ,i have one ,just gave it to my 15 yr old son . There not much after 30 yds . But he can plink cans all day long and be accurate. Bemin ,gamo both have nice guns, if you want to spend the money go for the nicer guns you won' regrete it .I just up graded to a gamo elite 1000 fps and shooting the new raptor pba will get up to 1250 fps . That is one whicked gun ,at 65 yds I can group the shots 1/4",no varmint is safe in my cross hairs


----------



## mark00chevy

what from walmart will kill a squirrel? i think they sell remington 870's there, get yerself a 12 guage chambered in about 3 inch and your squirrel problems will be fixed.


----------



## not2muchxperience

have you ever eaten a shotgun-killed squirrel? not to be disrespectful or anything, i was just wondering. becuz i have and next time, im taking my .22


----------



## Cleankill47

Not2muchxperience, when using a shotgun for squirrels, you should use #4, #5, or #6 shot, with a modified choke, and you should only be trying to get a few pellets (2-6) in the squirrel. That's all it takes, not the whole shell...


----------



## not2muchxperience

ok thank you, i was using 6 shot in 12 gauge at 30 yds, is there a better way? And i wasnt trying to be disrepectful, i was just saying that it didnt work out for me. the reason i dont want to try smaller shot or a longer yardage is because, as it was, only three pellets fatally punctured, one through the eye, one in heart, and one in liver


----------



## nontypical_buck

I just use my 22mag or 22 long rifle and solves all my problems :sniper:


----------



## Cleankill47

hunterX,

Bottom line, if it _has_ to be a Walmart gun:

First in line is the Gamo Shadow 1000. It's a spring-piston gun, so it has a bit of kick, but it works well, and you don't have to pump it. Right now they're running about $124. Any other air rifle made by Gamo with 800 fps will also work.

Close second is any Beeman break-barrel which has an advertised rating of 800 fps or above. If you can get one in .22, all the better, just make sure they have pellets for it first. Not sure how much they're running right now, but it should be about the same or a little higher than the Shadow.

Third place is the pump-pneumatic Benjamin/sheridan line of rifles. This includes the 397, which is chambered in .177, and the 392, which is .22 caliber.

Really, the only reason I put them in third place is because you have to pump them up, usually eight pumps for hunting, as opposed to a single-cock break-barrel. I love my Benjamin rifle, it works fine, and there's no recoil to prepare for like there is with a break-barrel. Also, I'm not sure Walmart still carries them, but either of the Benjamin/Sheridan rifles are better than the cheaper pump-pneumatics, which are designed mostly for plinking.

In the event of cash being short, and you simply must have a rifle to hunt with, I'd go with a Remington Airmaster 77, since with .177 Beeman Gold-coated Hollowpoints, I've taken a few squirrels with mine and they dropped like rocks. Try to take only headshots with this one, though.

If you find a good rifle, that you think will do well, go for it. If you see one you like, but aren't sure as to it's abilities, post a question.

Good luck with your air rifle quest.

:sniper:


----------



## bubbameetze

Oh believe you me that a PumpMaster 760 will more than kill a squirrel. I was having a problem with Squirrels in my attic coming in via a tree branch hanging close to the house. I eventually got the trees cut down to eliminate that issue, but up until then I invested in me a 760 and started tearing them up. I was up to about 15 getting 1-2 about every week or so. I wasn't worried about head shots, pointed head pellets and the soft bodies of them wasn't a good combination, at least for them, as I had them falling from the trees and ground shots. My biggest thing was eliminating the pest from my home, not worrying about getting head shots. They learned soon when they heard the clack-clack-clack to high tail it out of my yard.

One other thing. I'm not that experienced in shooting so I got the 3-9x scope and tried figuring out how to sight it in as best as I could. My target area is about one to two clicks above the crosshairs cause I couldn't adjust the scope any further. But I remember that when I am targeting the little buggers.



the_rookie said:


> I would use a pumpmaster 760. Ive got one and its killer accurate... I just got one today you should check out the competition... it ends in february so you all still got time


----------



## work hard hunt harder

the_rookie said:


> If you want to get serious look into the .22 cal pellet guns, they kill better than the .177 cal.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to have to disagree with you on that. A match air rifle can take squirrels out to 30 yards becasue its so accurate head shots are childs play...and it doesnt matter my pumpmaster 760 i can take shots out to 45 yards if i wanted to... 60 if i used my ballistics tables...
Click to expand...

if he is going to drop 2-3k on a decent match grade air rifle why whould he not just buy an airforce condor or evanex ar6 that saves 1-2k


----------



## woodybobs

Go across the street to dicks sporting goods and get a crosman pump action - not co2! They are usually $60-$70 great affordable pellet guns that do the job. Scope usually isn't accurate tho.


----------



## Little Bobby

i use my daisy pump rifle and it works dandy with in twenty yards i havent had a single squrl get away but i usualy use my ruger 10/22 and i can kill anything for as far as i can see it :sniper:


----------



## Bore.224

Have you had your eyes checked out latley?


----------



## Cleankill47

For once, I have to agree with Bore.224 here:

Little Bobby, In Colorado, I can see four or five miles in any direction. Here in Georgia, I can see maybe 50 yards. At what distance do you usually use your 10/22? It would be nice if I could make 4-mile shots with a .22, but I don't see it happening anytime soon...........


----------



## work hard hunt harder

im sure you could shoot 4 miles with a .22 if you fit it to a 30mm case


----------



## Cleankill47

Wow! An inter-county varmint cartridge! Haha!


----------



## squirrelcrazy

for me i have a 1000fps storm xt crossman air rifle i got for $100 at walmart it will nock a squirrel dead out of a tree from bout 60 feet :sniper:


----------



## Steelpuck18

i think bascally all of them will, it just depends on range and accuracy.


----------



## Hemi 426

I have to agree with Cleankill47 those Remington AirMaster77s work wonders. It does a job on those tree rats. But I wouldn't trust it over 15 yards, but a more expeirenced shot could take that to 20 or more. :sniper:


----------

